# Best Path?



## 14vicmcw (10 mo ago)

Okay, so, my background is much different than most. I started in theatre electrical (programming, wiring, circuiting, etc.), but with COVID, obviously, that got shot in the face, so I looked for ways to continue to use my degree in at least some capacity. I have a BFA in Design/Tech/Stage Management with an emphasis in Electrics. The only way I could think of to not waste all the internships and schooling I've gotten in electrical would be to transition to residential; It took a long time to get anyone to take me seriously--in that I've had to explain how the two were related at all. I mean, the basics are the basics, so that's really what translates. That being said, I've decided to continue on this route because it feels more secure than live entertainment proved to be with COVID. What I'm trying to figure out now is how to proceed. Right now, I work for a lighting company that just does installation--chandeliers, sconces, fans, etc. but it's not necessarily teaching me the things I want to know about actual residential wiring. There's a program at a local community college for an electrical certificate and I've debated signing up, but if I want to eventually work my way into a union or god forbid, Journeyman, is it smarter to go the apprenticeship route or start with the certificate? I really have no idea who to talk to about this.


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

There’s no way around an apprenticeship if you want to be an electrician.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You should get in to PLC's, logic, etc. 
Good money in it.
You already know the technical part.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Look up the requirements to be an electrician in your State. Some require an apprenticeship, and some don't. You need to know what applies to you. Often times those electrical certificate programs are equivalent to the first year of apprenticeship, but again, check your area if that applies. If you want to go Union, then see what you need to apply there. Chances are that an electrical certificate program counts for nada with them and you will have to start at the bottom anyways. Union can sometimes take a long time for you to get accepted though. Probably best bet is to find a local electrician that would be willing to take you on as an apprentice.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Your BFA will be ignored by most contractors. Assuming it is a Bachelors of Fine Arts.

Show me your resume and I probably would not get past the Fine Arts part. I have worked on stages and traveling shows. Your experience is nothing like what a contractor is going to want.
The Phantom or Pink Floyd experience are not going to get you very far except in the theater.
Check the Comm college or STEM in your area. Look for practical application of the principals. 
If it is all book work that will not get you full credit with your new employer. If you can not run pipe and or know how to pull wire, the experiences you have had are not going to do much in the eyes of the contractor.

Best path is subject to where you live and how much of a go getter you are. Also the economy could turn and you will be unemployed again, last in first out.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you think residential electrical construction is a secure job in an industry without ups and downs, I am afraid I'd have to disagree. Talk to contractors that lived through 2008 - 2010. You just had the bad luck to be coming into the live entertainment business at the worst possible time. It's possible you'd be getting into residential construction at a bad time now - in the next year or two, I don't know if residential is going to continue to stay busy - inflation, oil prices, and materials shortages have consequences. It's also possible with the pandemic wrapping up and pent up demand, the live entertainment makes a comeback. 

For years I have done work for a married couple that have been lighting engieneers for 25 years, they've travelled the entire world working with all kinds of huge names and made a hill of money. The awful pandemic was in one way nice for them, they finally got to stay home and enjoy their mansion for a couple years, they usually only see it on breaks between tours. 

I am going to go out on a limb here, the trade does need bright young people, but you seem like a bad fit. Anyone who's dreading success in a trade ("...union or God forbid, a journeyman") is going to make themselves and their coworkers miserable, hopefully not long before you quit or get fired. Save time, find another way right off the bat. 

If you really think it's time to quit your original choice, a couple ideas: see if you can get into lighting design with an architect, or in sales at an electrical supply house. There's not that many people doing it, and if your'e good at it, you might be able to start a business doing lighting design for contractors, architects, designers, and electrical supplies that don't have in-house expertise.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

With your experience in controls and PLC's I would be looking at manufacturing. An electrical/electronic maintenance tech is what they call it. But in this type of job you could use the skills you already posses and build on them. You will not need to learn to run conduit and pull wires. In this environment they usually sub out this activity unless they find out you can do these things. That has been the case with me over the years.
The responsibilities are to keep equipment operational, troubleshooting, programming and anything that makes equipment operate including robots and highly complex machinery. Have you ever watched "How Its Made" on TV? This is the type of stuff you will work with and on.
Getting in the door will be a process you may have to hone to suit the possible employers requirements.
I would start on a very descriptive resume and highlight controls. Your real world experience in the theater operations and lastly your credentials.
Also some equipment manufacturers will not hire without a degree. And I'm not certain your degree counts. But you never know. People do hire with the expectation of you becoming what they want and need. But a degree does indicate possibilities. Don't sell your sell yourself short, be aggressive as to your ability to learn and help the company.
I hope you find what you want. Good luck and let us know how things go.


----------

